# to those running co2



## cozmo1 (Jul 6, 2005)

can you all post pics of you pressurized co2 systems? also, what is your bubble count and where do you have your gauges set at?
thank you


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi. Welcome to APC!

Sorry this pic is blurry, but here is my CO2 setup. The guage on the left is set @ approximately 75psi, and on the right is @ 10psi. 
I believe the left one on my setup just has to have some sort of reading, and the right one needs to be around 10.. IT is a Milwaukee regulator with the SMS122 controller, so I don't have to worry about bubble count.. It just shuts off when the pH gets to the set level. Anyway, I have it set @ about 1-2 per second.


----------



## cozmo1 (Jul 6, 2005)

thanks for the pic dippy. i'm pretty familiar with the milwaukee regulators so adjusting should be no problem. so in general, the settings should be 75 and about 10 psi?
thanks


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

The left guage will vary depending on the temp of the room. You really cannot control this guage. I run the guage on the right at about 25 psi.
jB


----------



## cozmo1 (Jul 6, 2005)

thanks jason.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Mine is set at 20psi and the needle valve controlls the bubble count. I believe its running at around 2 or 3 bbs at the moment w/ an eheim diffuser.


----------



## cozmo1 (Jul 6, 2005)

Sir_BlackhOle said:


> Mine is set at 20psi and the needle valve controlls the bubble count. I believe its running at around 2 or 3 bbs at the moment w/ an eheim diffuser.


thank you.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Np Coz,

the left guage just measures the pressure in your co2 tank. As i said, this will vary from the temp of the room the tank is in. The right guage is adjustable.....
jB


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Jun 3, 2005)

I came back to see if you had any questions, but it got covered nicely.. ya, what they said LOL


----------



## cozmo1 (Jul 6, 2005)

thanks dippy and jason.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

5lb canister set at about 2-3 BPS... The regulator is used by welders so it is calibrated for flow, no PSI.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

This one is a 5# with a Milwaukee regulator, set at about 2 - 3 BPS, with a controller. Much of it depends on what levels you're looking to attain, and how high your KH is, as to where you set your BPS rate. 
This particular cylinder is secured to the stand since it's not enclosed, and I don't want to invite any mishaps.


----------



## Heather Gladney (Sep 5, 2004)

Guys at the welding store blew out my Milwaukee regulator by overfilling the main tank, which blew out the overflow valve in it permently (yeah, they tried to repair it, worked briefly. Now that's a whistle I won't forget in a hurry!)
No replacement parts, said the bubble counter/solenoid assembly had a weird French threading they couldn't duplicate (can you say imports?), and my original source said Milwaukee wasn't supporting their product for as long as originally claimed, so I was over warranty. I liked it, as the setup with solenoid to controller had bubble counter, even though I was constantly replacing water in the counter and it was a pain.
But I didn't feel like repeating that $80 experience, so went with separate parts from various online sources: separate needle valve and solenoid and a new regulator, using same controller, no bubble counter, works fine.
The shop guys felt so bad they clamped up proper new hose fittings for me, too.
(guilt=good!)
Just got to remember to keep the pH meter's probe calibrated and replace the probe now and then!


----------

